

GM’s Data Mining Tool for Refining the Chevy Volt? - evilattorney
http://evtechpatents.com/?p=189

======
spitfire
Funny how the dotcom crowd go nuts over big-data crystal palaces. But a tiny
dataset like this and excel will propel you to amazing places.

The third graph there really shows you the meat of the problem. Hit 80miles
electric range and you hit the vast majority of vehicles needs. With battery
capacity doubling every 5 years it's a matter of when, not if EV's will take
over.

